# Womens hunting apperal



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Here are the stickers. The shirts will be kinda sorda the same.


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Anything you girls wish you had (casual wear/archery related) that you dont? I would love to hear some opinoins?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the Bowhuntress one. As for ideas, maybe long sleeve t-shirts, lounge pants (PJ's), maybe some kind of patches, for your backpack/stool.


----------



## waitin_for_rut (Jul 13, 2008)

*website*

My wife tried to access your website and couldn't get it to work. She really likes the stickers and wasn't interested in your merchandise.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

As long as its wearable I really don't care what it says. As long as its not geeky lol. I would try a shirt with camo and with something one it. Or pink camo. Something along those lines. Would have tees with small decals and large decals. Just in case a lady comes in and they don't like the large decal shirts. I know when I go to buy hats I want one with small decals. As I'm a hat collector lol. Just idea or two lol.


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree, I like alittle pink camo on my stuff. I would definitely be in for some long sleeve t-shirts and a soft/comfy sweatshirt. Good luck!!!!


----------



## MDHunter80 (May 28, 2008)

*suggestion*

I would suggest not having some stickers with pink. I like the BowHuntress one but I would never get it because it written all in pink. I'm not a pink girl and I'm sure there are others out there as well. Just a thought.

Good luck with starting your company. Us female hunters need a place to go to get stuff. Not many stores carry it near me in MD.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I have to agree about having some colors other than pink. I like camo in different colors but am not personally a "pink" girl.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

TN- archerychic said:


> I have to agree about having some colors other than pink. I like camo in different colors but am not personally a "pink" girl.


Me either!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I wear pink "normal" clothes but am not too sure about a ton of pink or just all pink camo. As far as merchandise, I would suggest fitted tees that are longer (I am tall and can never find fitted logo tees that cover my stomach when I raise my arms!!), hoodies, lounge pants, womens hats (they are not as tall so they fit our heads better) and tees with a smaller logo on the front left breast and a larger logo across the back. I actuall just bought a Mossy Oak camo womens hat with a bit of pink accents, something like that would be awesome! I chose the logo "real women wear camo" but also liked the huntress one. Let us know when your webiste is back up, it says it is under construction. And thanks for asking for our input!! 



MDHunter80 said:


> Good luck with starting your company. Us female hunters need a place to go to get stuff. Not many stores carry it near me in MD.


I agree!! There is not a lot here in MI either!!

-Amy


----------



## redneckgrl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes please no more pink!!!!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies, I will consider everything you all have said.

By lounge pants, I assume you mean something like pajamas to wear around the house? I only ask because alot of ladies/girls are wearing lounge style sweat pants in public (kinda in style I guess), just curious as to what exactly your referring to.

Thanks for all your input, it really is apprecieted:thumbs_up

James


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

waitin_for_rut said:


> My wife tried to access your website and couldn't get it to work. She really likes the stickers and wasn't interested in your merchandise.



Yep, I know, I know. Sorry about the site. We are working real hard trying to get it going. Its turned out to be alot more work than expected getting it all together. I will be sure to post when its up, thanks
James


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

You're welcome James!! 
By lounge pants, I am referring to something to wear around the house... Im not one to go out in sweats lol!!
Keep us posted with the new merchandise and website!! We are willing to do some field-testing for ya!! :teeth:


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

AmyInMI said:


> You're welcome James!!
> By lounge pants, I am referring to something to wear around the house... Im not one to go out in sweats lol!!
> Keep us posted with the new merchandise and website!! We are willing to do some field-testing for ya!! :teeth:


I will see what I can do:thumbs_up, about the field testing. I may do some special pricing for those of you who responded up to this point, as you girls really are the reason I have decided on the products, that will get us started on our womens line. 
We finalized everything today for what will be called "The Bowhuntress collection" 
We settled on some really nice qaulity "Bella" brand yoga style lounge pants with wide leg openings. And a nice matching "bella" hooded Pullover. Will also have a nice "Bella" fitted T and some nice shorts as well. 
I am very excited about the womens line, its turning out, alot nicer than I had anticipated. Its probabbly gonna be about a week before we will have it all on the web and ready to sell.
I will keep you girls posted. 
Thanks again for everyones help:thumbs_up.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm pretty familiar with the Bella line of apparel as I used to work in a shop that did embroidery and imprinting. They have nice stuff but the sizes run small and the fitted t's are on the short side which isn't great fr taller women or those of us who are well endowed. They tend to ride up at the waist. You might want to provide a sizing guide on your website so folks are more likely to get the correct size the first time, and you'll have fewer returns as well.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am not against pink, but I agree with the others that said more colors. Hope to see the site soon.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> I like the Bowhuntress one. As for ideas, maybe long sleeve t-shirts, lounge pants (PJ's), maybe some kind of patches, for your backpack/stool.


 I like that one too! woooohooo!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

FarmGirl7 said:


> I am not against pink, but I agree with the others that said more colors. Hope to see the site soon.


The pink thing is a thing of the past:wink: thanks AT girls:thumbs_up
"The Bowhuntress Collection" will be grey with blue text or light blue with grey text. Your choice.
Thanks


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

1vabwhntr said:


> The pink thing is a thing of the past:wink: thanks AT girls:thumbs_up
> "The Bowhuntress Collection" will be grey with blue text or light blue with grey text. Your choice.
> Thanks


Nice color choice :shade:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> Nice color choice :shade:


+1:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

bowtechbuffy said:


> the fitted t's are on the short side which isn't great fr taller women or those of us who are well endowed


Yea, please take this into consideration. I am 5'10" and rarely buy fitted tees online because they usually tend to be short. 

Maybe you could design a couple of different sayings/logos for your women's line as well!  More selection = more customers :cheers:


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Bella actual offers two different fitted T's. A standard and what they call a "longer length":thumbs_up. We may do something with both of them, im not 100% sure yet.


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

AmyInMI said:


> Yea, please take this into consideration. I am 5'10" and rarely buy fitted tees online because they usually tend to be short.
> 
> Maybe you could design a couple of different sayings/logos for your women's line as well!  More selection = more customers :cheers:


more selection also = more start up cost. 
In a few months we will for sure have a few different options in the womens line. But for now, yall will be stuck with just Bowhuntress.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I like the Bowhunting Princess one! Camo and Pink goes so good together!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

No Pink! No pink!

Silly boys, bows are for girls!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sooner Girl said:


> Camo and Pink goes so good together!!


Yeah! I tried convincing my wife of that for our wedding! :wink:


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

If the Bella line runs a little small and the tshirts are fitted, please have a XXL offering. Some of us are a little curvier and appreciate not having to buy mens tshirts.


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

All of your input, is appreciated and considered more than you may know. I am looking forward to getting this stuff on line, for yall to see and let me know what you think. It souldnt be long now:wink:
Thanks Again:thumbs_up
James


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

1vabwhntr said:


> All of your input, is appreciated and considered more than you may know. I am looking forward to getting this stuff on line, for yall to see and let me know what you think. It souldnt be long now:wink:
> Thanks Again:thumbs_up
> James


Sounds good James!! We're excited to see what you came up with!!:thumbs_up Too bad you didn't have everything out now, I sport and promote it at a local hunting show this weekend


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I like thoughs stickers


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I like Bowhuntress and the light blue/grey combo as I'm not really a pink kinda girl either. Can't wait to check out your line - have to drive an hour+ to get to Bass Pro or Cabela's which are the closest places for hunting gear - then often have to settle for men's apparel as the availability of womens gear is poor at best.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I like pink fine, but I also like lots of other colors. My main problem is finding things that fit. I am plus sized and NO ONE makes camo/ hunting related stuff that is girl fitted (not boxy) that is big enough. I can find stuff that fits as far as not too tight but it does not look good at all because it is too big through the shoulders and too long in the sleeve and to get it big enough to go around the hips makes it way too large everhwere else. All of the other brands that make girly stuff such as She Safari don't make clothes big enough for me.


----------

